# Adding plant substrate to existing substrate



## Mmantelli (Apr 11, 2013)

I currently have basic carib-sea black sand substrate from petstupid (not live).






(old pic but you get the idea.
I recently started planting my tank. I will have some heavy root feeders i was wandering if i can just get a 15lb bag of this http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147295&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No or something similar and during my pwc on sunday and just mix it in. I would of course remove as much tank water as i can and put my stock in a 5 gal bucket with the hob from my qt tank. Or would i be better off just removing the old stuff putting this in and putting the black sand on top. if i can just mix them together in the tank that would be great if not ill do what would be better for the plants and less stress on the fish. Thank you.


----------

